# Arberlour a'bunadh



## MithShrike-cl (Jul 17, 2008)

I did a search for Arberlour and I didn't find anything. Last week I found this at my favorite liquor store and got a bottle. That $65 after taxes really hurt the pocket book but it was worth every penny.

This thing is of unknown age, cask strength (119 proof!), and aged in sherry butts. It's strong, viscous, smoky, sweet, and fruity. It overpowered my cigar which was very similar in profile to a Padron 1926 Maduro so not a weakling by any means.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

sounds damn tasty! will have to keep my eye open for it.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That will keep ya warm on a cold night...Better be good for the $$$


----------



## MithShrike-cl (Jul 17, 2008)

BevMo! has it too.

http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDe...966990&area=spirits&ProductID=11153&Ns=Name|0


----------

